# Help with diagnosis think it may be Vent gleet



## ererer (May 9, 2020)

Hello, 



We have 7 chickens, 6 of which are a couple years old that we got as chicks, and the seventh that we've had for three years and was already three when we got her (from a local commercial farmer with a large flock that sells eggs in the area). She is a golden comet, and has been healthy and active all the time that we've had her, and has been laying regularly. She's laying less this season than in the past, but is still laying occasionally. She has what we think is likely a case of vent gleet, has shown up off and on for a year, but never as severe as it is now. In the past we've washed her vent area with warm, soapy water, added some vasoline, and given her a probiotic, and whatever problems she had went away. Treating with 2 tablespoons/gallon of apple cider vinegar in her water, a probiotic daily, and washing her bum and covering with a layer of Vaseline as often as possible for the last month. 


We've isolated her from the rest of the flock with mobile fencing and given her her own coop (however she's quite the escape artist).

Can anyone suggest whether this is a case of vent gleet, and whether we should continue to treat as we have been until symptoms clear up, or suggest an alternate diagnosis/treatment?


Thank you!
-Eric


----------



## ererer (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, I was trying to add pictures to help with diagnosis, but I don't think I have enough posts yet to do so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd have to check but I think it's links that are restricted for a bit.

With vent gleet there is usually a foul odor, are noticing anything like that? If it is vent gleet she's going to need an antifungal.


----------



## David McPeak (Feb 5, 2021)

I have used the stuff they use for yeast infections. My wife would get it for me at Walmart. Clean them up good before each treatment


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Your other treatments are fine but if it is recurring, you probably need an antifungal.


----------

